# What silly positions does your gsd sleep in?



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ghost here, loves to sleep on the hard floors in our home (to cool down) but she also sleeps in some really weird positions.. How do yours sleep? (Sorry the toilet picture is upside down!)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That second photo is priceless!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a beauty looks like a white wolf!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max - the fetal position!


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

After a hike in the mountains









Enjoying the nice ac 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Some of our favs


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

One more :grin2:


----------



## csess (Sep 18, 2017)

Bella after a long day


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> She is a beauty looks like a white wolf!


She is named after a wolf from GoT  thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> That second photo is priceless!


She's a special little lady, she even sleeps sitting up with her head resting on the toilet seat (closed of course)! Must get a photo of her when she does it next.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is one of my favorites of Traveler


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Kalie92 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > She is a beauty looks like a white wolf!
> ...


Nice! I've got a Samwell Tarly here


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Sitka wants to be beside me no matter how tight the squeeze :nerd:


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

My wife took this pic of our almost 5 month old - Neo - sleeping on his back this morning. He does it fairly often.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

CooperandSam said:


> Nice! I've got a Samwell Tarly here


Haha! Great name! Cute dog too!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

How I caught my Chief snoozing today.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lcc0wdNXQoVmluZa2


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

car2ner said:


> How I caught my Chief snoozing today.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lcc0wdNXQoVmluZa2


Very cute!


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Got another one of Ghost earlier...


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roxi used to love a pillow. Missing her a lot today.


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

My worn out pup fell asleep on Kylo Ren....hehe


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

I ran across this picture today while gathering pictures for a scrapbook.
Wiena was 6 mo old here.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

9wks old. She's 12 now. Head on bed, feet out of pen


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

? first pic IS The BASIC sleeping pose


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

This is General’s spot. The only furniture he will get on is this side of the love seat. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And this is Arrow stealing Dash’s (our mini-schnauzer) spot. As you can tell, he’s not happy about it.


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

First day of having her


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Nekro said:


> First day of having her


That is what mine likes to do, haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and topper


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Cuddle time


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*Sexy legs*

I am wearing shorts here! :wink2:


----------



## bonnieb (Nov 12, 2017)

I love my little Bonnie


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Got one..


----------



## HugoTheGSD (Nov 20, 2017)

Here's one lol


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

With her "baby"


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Look at him!!! He’s 1 month, now he’s 6 months


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought this one was funny from last night


----------



## PhoenixRose (Nov 21, 2017)

*Ohmygoodness*

Meet Loki...She sleeps with her eyes open sometimes and likes to sprawl out and take up the whole couch!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

So cute! My 2 year old does that. Here's Sam breaking some more rules..


----------

